# Binding recommendation for Fun Slinger



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Got me a NS Fun Slinger. Sold a bunch of other stuff so dont really have many binding options laying around besides my Ride Capo. Will be using board for pretty much exclusively park and messing around on natural features.

Will the ride Capo work well enough or should I grab something else.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This one's easy. Flux DS


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> This one's easy. Flux DS


Any other suggestions for something not in the $300 range, looking more at past years models $150-$200


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> Any other suggestions for something not in the $300 range, looking more at past years models $150-$200


Just get some Burtons, even the Freestyles are decent for the money but you'll be able to find some past season Vitas or Cartels for less than 200.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> Just get some Burtons, even the Freestyles are decent for the money but you'll be able to find some past season Vitas or Cartels for less than 200.


Honestly I dont really know why, but I have never liked any of the Burton bindings I have tried...maybe its because they are all so bulky and made from plastic.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

you can find flux ds for under $150 if you search really hard for last years/used. Now pilots/selects, rome mob boss or 390 boss, union contact (I'd shell out an extra $70 and get the superpro), burton malavitas... the binding world is your oyster with $150-200. most of last years models are already scooped up.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> Honestly I dont really know why, but I have never liked any of the Burton bindings I have tried...maybe its because they are all so bulky and made from plastic.


Flux and Now are plastic also (I'm pretty sure?) which is good because I really don't like metal bindings. And Bulky? I smell a Union fanboy? If great board feel and high levels of comfort are not things you look for in a binding I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> Honestly I dont really know why, but I have never liked any of the Burton bindings I have tried...maybe its because they are all so bulky and made from plastic.


They're not my favorite, but as for the plastic comment, there's a reason why Ride is pretty much the only company left sticking with a full metal chassis - it sucks. Zero play out of the binding chassis doesn't exactly make for a great ride unless you're a pure freeride guy.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Set of 2014 cartells for $179...they font have the new style straps on them tho...worth it?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I prefer a little softer binding on the Funslinger, but that's a decent price if you want Cartels.

I'm not a big Union guy, but the Contact Pro might be another one to look at. Rome Katana would be another to consider.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Actually they do have the new ratchet/angled sliders so maybe they are 2015/16 version. When did the cartels get the new rubber straps.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> Actually they do have the new ratchet/angled sliders so maybe they are 2015/16 version. When did the cartels get the new rubber straps.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


They look like '16 - I'm pretty sure that colour was from last season? I have some '13 and they're not that stiff - medium flex to my mind and super comfy. I have those straps on some Diodes they're nice and responsive but not quite as a comfy as the 'bulky' ones on my Cartels.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Basically my dilema is I have been selling off most of my gear, as I have a kid on the way and am downsizing to a 2 board quiver. My powder, all mountain board is NS Snowtrooper and my park/screw around board is gonna be this FunSlinger.

I currently have my Ride Capos on the SnowTrooper, but I have a brand new set of Now Drives I have been trying to sell for $200 and no one is buying them. Maybe I should just put the Drives on the SnowTrooper and Capos on the FunSlinger. Otherwise I would have to drop the price on the Drives to move them probably.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> Basically my dilema is I have been selling off most of my gear, as I have a kid on the way and am downsizing to a 2 board quiver. My powder, all mountain board is NS Snowtrooper and my park/screw around board is gonna be this FunSlinger.
> 
> I currently have my Ride Capos on the SnowTrooper, but I have a brand new set of Now Drives I have been trying to sell for $200 and no one is buying them. Maybe I should just put the Drives on the SnowTrooper and Capos on the FunSlinger. Otherwise I would have to drop the price on the Drives to move them probably.


What size are those Drives for? I'm interested if they're for 9s..... I really like 'Vitas on the 'Slinger...have been really happy with that binder on the Proto over the years...


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> What size are those Drives for? I'm interested if they're for 9s..... I really like 'Vitas on the 'Slinger...have been really happy with that binder on the Proto over the years...


They are Large, i wear an 11 boot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> They're not my favorite, but as for the plastic comment, there's a reason why Ride is pretty much the only company left sticking with a full metal chassis - it sucks. Zero play out of the binding chassis doesn't exactly make for a great ride unless you're a pure freeride guy.


Easy. I like alu, personal preferences. I ride it on most my stuff. Rodeos kill it.

Rodeos can be had for a good price for you Funslinger. Otherwise I'd look for maybe some K2 Formulas. Should be had for pretty cheep and a really solid binding. If you can find DS's, definitely get those though.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I prefer a little softer binding on the Funslinger, but that's a decent price if you want Cartels.
> 
> I'm not a big Union guy, but the Contact Pro might be another one to look at. Rome Katana would be another to consider.


Vote fo katana. Most comfortable binding I've ever had. And I've literally tried them all.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

SO....found a set of brand new Flux RK for $99 (can probably get them for less than that since they have been in the store for a while). Have never owned a set of Flux bindings, but everyone raves about them. Initial hands on feel the high-back is so f***ing flexible, it almost seems to flexible. but its hard to tell how they will react without actually getting them on a deck and on some snow. Has anyone owned a set of these? 

Here is a picture of the exact binding they have for $99


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> SO....found a set of brand new Flux RK for $99 (can probably get them for less than that since they have been in the store for a while). Have never owned a set of Flux bindings, but everyone raves about them. Initial hands on feel the high-back is so f***ing flexible, it almost seems to flexible. but its hard to tell how they will react without actually getting them on a deck and on some snow. Has anyone owned a set of these?
> 
> Here is a picture of the exact binding they have for $99


Such a good price you should buy, ride and tell us about 'em! There's a certain freedom about riding gear prior to review pre conceptions or expectation bias.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah that's a steal. If you know you like softer bindings? Just don't leave them out in the sun on a warm day.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

If they are still there tomorrow im gonna grab them

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Well after some debate I went with the brand new Cartel's. Out the door for $167. I just didnt know how that uber soft highback from the flux would feel. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcboxer (Nov 23, 2013)

Cartels nice!! I use Union Contacts on my Funslinger and friend of mine uses Rome 390 boss on his. We both like what we have.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

rcboxer said:


> Cartels nice!! I use Union Contacts on my Funslinger and friend of mine uses Rome 390 boss on his. We both like what we have.


Yea ive had both of those in the past. I just couldnt pass up the price point. Even if they dont work out for this board.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I was happy riding mine with Cartels. They are my go to binding though, I'd happily ride them on any board.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Solid choice. Same for me: from t.rice to a noodly park board, it just works.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Turned out pretty sexy. Now we need some more snow.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I see scotch.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I see scotch.


Scotch aged in Rum barrels. Win + win.


----------

